# έγινε



## stelingo

How would you translate έγινε in the following exchange?

-Θα σε πáρω αύριο.
- Éγινε


----------



## Perseas

-I' ll call you tomorrow.
-Done. (in the sense that is almost finished/completed).


----------



## Δημήτρης

"Roger that", in this context.


----------



## zoetsa

Yesss  Roger


----------



## stelingo

As a native English speaker, I have never used roger that in my life. It may be something people would say when using walkie talkies but not in normal conversation. Still, I think I get the meaning.


----------



## Δημήτρης

It's cause I am watch a lot of police dramas on TV  But that's what it means: I understood what you are talking about and I will act accordingly.


----------



## Live2Learn

Γίνομαι has a variety of meanings. The impersonal form γίνεται can have the sense of αρμόζει, which roughly means 'it suits' or 'it fits'. 'Εγινε in this context, then, means something like "That works for me, so okay, it's all set then: I'll be expecting your call tomorrow."


----------



## shawnee

My preferred translation for _έγινε_ here would be, 'consider it done'.


----------



## Live2Learn

I don't know about Australian English, but in American English 'consider it done' wouldn't work in this context. It would only work if the first speaker said, "Call me tomorrow" and the second speaker answered, "Consider it done." In other words, when what the first speaker says is an order or request, then 'consider it done' works as a reply.


----------



## stelingo

Live2Learn said:


> I don't know about Australian English, but in American English 'consider it done' wouldn't work in this context. It would only work if the first speaker said, "Call me tomorrow" and the second speaker answered, "Consider it done." In other words, when what the first speaker says is an order or request, then 'consider it done' works as a reply.



I agree.


----------



## shawnee

I'm a little confused. You say (Live2Learn and Stelingo)that my preferred translation would only work where, 'first speaker said, "Call me tomorrow" and the second speaker  answered, "Consider it done." In other words, when what the first  speaker says is an order or request, then 'consider it done' works as a  reply'. Was this not the point of the original post? I was simply making Perseas's #2 answer more idiomatic in English. I take it we are all in agreement then??


----------



## shawnee

stelingo said:


> How would you translate έγινε in the following exchange?
> 
> -Θα σε πáρω αύριο.
> - Éγινε


Sorry, I misread (not the first time I'll admit) the OP. The original did not sound right so I must have auto corrected it. The First speaker says, 'I will ring you tomorrow'. The receiver says, 'It's as good as done (or anything to that effect), does not sound like a natural response to my foreign ears, but I realise now that it is probably quite natural in Greek everyday usage. I did say I was 'confused'.


----------



## alfie1888

I would translate έγινε here as _sure thing._


----------



## larshgf

What about "ok".


----------



## Perseas

larshgf said:


> What about "ok".


Yes, but emphatically. Also, maybe "agreed!".
Now that I read again my answer in #2, I realize that "done" may not be an accurate translation for that context.


----------

